# Brake Calipers, which colour?



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

This pic above is how it looks now, One thing I really dislike is the standard AMG wheels come with a silver trim around the alloy, I'm going to get them refurbed all gloss black and thought about changing the calliper colour. With the wonders of Photoshop.

Which colour do you like best?


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

That looks like the Kawasaki Green - that's my choice - followed closely by the royal blue!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd keep it in keeping with how mercs going at the minute and that's yellow like on the amg gtr's


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Red complements black paint. Best contrast! The other colours do not fit with the paintwork colour at all IMO.


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Think they look good in standard colours tbh but voted orange from the list of options


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I would do none of them but go silver lol otherwise yellow


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yellow for me without a doubt, apart from red, I don't think the other colours really suit a Merc.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Red or yellow for me 

Possibly green if you want to be different, def not the first 3...


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Glad you all said yellow that was my first choice. I do like the blues as thats my fave colour but I agree with the above it kinda takes away the AMG look.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yellow from me too


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Voted yellow but do like the turquoise as well - it reminds me of the colour scheme used on the A class motorsport edition ..


----------



## manor (Apr 17, 2011)

I preferred the original red color.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

percymon said:


> Voted yellow but do like the turquoise as well - it reminds me of the colour scheme used on the A class motorsport edition ..


Spanner in the works lol I do like that colour.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yellow is nice, but I do like the Dark Blue.


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Original red but if you really want to change it then it’s yellow all the way. 
G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rylad (Apr 16, 2017)

Royal (dark) blue lad. Alloys look mint by the way


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Out of those, dark blue, but I would prefer the burnt copper colour used on some AMG's.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I would stick with red


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Another yellow vote here :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Red by default, then yellow


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

White!


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Yellow!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Gold?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

ENEP said:


> White!


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Cookies said:


> Gold?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I would leave them red


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Not there but bronze with all black. Now you're even more confused even more choices 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

gibbo555 said:


> I would leave them red


Me, too. Or body colour. None of the poll choices, though.

Peter


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Green to make it your own, orange or yellow for more OEM look:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Keep the red as they are supposed to be mate:thumb:

Any other colour on the A45 won't look good I should know I have one:thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Id leave them as is, including the wheels 

Breaks up an otherwise extremely black vehicle


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Any colour highlights / accents anywhere else on or in the car? ...match that colour

Other than that original red or Petronas turquoise


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Turquoise - on account of the F1 Petronas livery.


----------



## slewthy (Sep 23, 2012)

Loving the irony of the poll results colours!!
Deliberate or Automatic?
Hoping the former.

Understatement is my choice. Reward the onlooker, not draw them.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

i choose yellow but one time i used copper as color, and looks nice... at least to me


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

They look much like the Porsche Sport Design wheels on my black Cayman. Personally, I've come to really like the silver ring around the edge of the wheel. I agree with Rayaan, it breaks up an otherwise completely black car.

For calliper colour, it has to be red or yellow. Having said that, on Porsche at least, yellow callipers mean the car has carbon ceramic discs. I don't know if yellow callipers would signify something on a Merc?


----------

